# * * Recon ** 35% off SALE ends today SUNDAY 3/22 !!!  Stock up!!



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 22, 2020)

Take 35% off all RC +Kratom at RECON!





*Use discount code "STPATDAY" at checkout*.  Easy payments with ZELLE app or BTC.
*
www.reconpeptides.com*




Stock up now!!





​


----------

